# Fireside Streaming-- Come Join Us!



## PercyD (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome!
We are the Fireside Cooperative! We are a group of artists working collaboratively to deliver content to our community.
This thread will be for our stream announcements! We like to hang out and also have podcast style streams via our discord. If you'd like to join us, let us know and we'll send you an invite!

If you just want to watch, you can join our streams below:

KDWolf - Picarto
PercyDSingsnDraws - Picarto​Please be sure to subscribe for email updates!


----------



## PercyD (Oct 13, 2019)

KD is streaming now~~


----------



## PercyD (Oct 13, 2019)

Heres an update~~


----------



## PercyD (Oct 14, 2019)

Another update. This boy is still going-


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2019)

Stream Offline
Here's what I made during the many hours:
Still not done, so I'll begin with this one again, next time and then take a suggestion on what to draw next!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm streaming, at the moment!
Come join at KDWolf - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Oct 14, 2019)

This boy still goes-


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2019)

Stream offline.
Worked on a map of Baltimore, Maryland, in my quest to depict one place from all 50 states of the US of A!
Unfinished, so I'll continue next time :3


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2019)

Stream Online!
Come join at KDWolf - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Oct 15, 2019)

We're still hanging out~



He's working on Baltimore today~~


----------



## PercyD (Oct 15, 2019)

Starting a Tacoma base for @AbleFur


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 15, 2019)

Stream Offline!



I started the work for Tacoma, Washington state, so I'll be continuing that next time!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 16, 2019)

Stream's Online
Going to take a few minutes to warm up and get some music chosen!
KDWolf - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Oct 18, 2019)

KD works on Marietta, Georgia (?)


----------



## PercyD (Oct 24, 2019)

The boy is streaming again~!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 26, 2019)

@PercyD is working their magic in this NSFW stream, right now!
Maybe come see the magic happen?
PercyDSingsnDraws - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Oct 27, 2019)

About to stream!!

About to stream.... !
PercyDSingsnDraws - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Oct 31, 2019)

KD is streaming his maps again--

He happened to do my hometown!
KDWolf - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Oct 31, 2019)

KD is AFK! I'll let you know when he'll be back on the stream.

In the meantime, you should follow him for when he streams again--
KDWolf - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Oct 31, 2019)

We're back!


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 31, 2019)

Come see our Ko-Fi page and maybe donate to keep us caffeinated and hydrated this month!
Streaming is hard work, ya know?
Buy The Fireside Cooperative a Coffee. ko-fi.com/firesideco


----------



## KiokuChan (Nov 1, 2019)

Good luck : )


----------



## PercyD (Nov 17, 2019)

I'm streaming tonight! c:
Working on this commission:
Trello

Check me out here:
PercyDSingsnDraws - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Nov 17, 2019)

Resulting line art--





I'm waiting on feedback from the client and then I'll lay down color.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 21, 2019)

Streaming now! I'm finishing up from a commission and moving on to working on the fireside calendar! cx
PercyDSingsnDraws - Picarto
PercyDSingsnDraws - Picarto
PercyDSingsnDraws - Picarto


----------



## PercyD (Nov 22, 2019)

I finished the Sept YCH!





If you are interested in one of the slots, you can fill out a form here-
forms.gle: Customer Interest Form​


----------

